# Looking for offshore crew in DFW area



## dinmax82 (May 15, 2013)

I have a World Cat 266SC down in Surfside that I usually go fishing for snapper, amberjack, grouper and tuna in. A couple of my usual crew members are having kids so this summer is a wash for them. 

Looking for people to ride down with and split costs.


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

interested

832-818-2150.

thanks


----------



## Tino_e (Feb 11, 2014)

I live in buffalo


----------



## Beerguy91 (Apr 4, 2016)

I live in frisco. I have about 15 overnight tuna trips under my belt. I try to go every other month. I've helped run friends boats to gunnison and boomvang multiple times. I am very interested in helping out. Text me at 4698676488


----------



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Well you found your guy!*

I live in east Plano and am very interested. I'm from Houston, and use to go wading quite a bit in Galveston. My number is 713 417 4881, shoot me a text and we can work on the details. Also, I do live really close to Frisco in case that other person joins as well, we could even carpool.


----------



## curtisd (Sep 17, 2010)

Live in Houston, but willing to split cost and cleaning. PM me if interested.


----------

